# I just watched Human Centipede 2



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 8, 2012)

I am feeling really blank at the moment. That movie is so fucked up.


Anyone else seen it?


----------



## broj15 (Apr 8, 2012)

First time I was shocked and appalled. Second time I laughed a lot


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 8, 2012)

Yeah, I still don't have many coherent thoughts about that movie. I mean...I just don't know what to say. It's just...augh...I like the macabre but this is, I don't know. I'm not sure if I want to ever watch it again. It was really well made, but...


----------



## JStraitiff (Apr 8, 2012)

Ive only read synopses of both of them and i am disgusted. The concept doesnt bother me much but i read about that shit with the baby in the second one and i was appalled. I cant stand the idea of terrible things happening to babies just because it hits close to home.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 8, 2012)

^ it was very quick. The rest of the movie was........ I don't know what to say. I've been staring blankly at the wall to sum up any kind of emotion towards that movie.

Some parts were funny but others...just so...emotionless. 

Well made though.


----------



## makeitreign (Apr 8, 2012)

I heard a lot about it before I watched it, and I've got to say, I was expecting it to be way more fucked up.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 8, 2012)

makeitreign said:


> I heard a lot about it before I watched it, and I've got to say, I was expecting it to be way more fucked up.



They had to cut 32 parts from the movie just to make it legal xD


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 8, 2012)

idk, after watching bits and pieces of 'a serbian film' nothing really seems as shocking and insane anymore. not even human centipede :s ...


----------



## makeitreign (Apr 8, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> idk, after watching bits and pieces of 'a serbian film' nothing really seems as shocking and insane anymore. not even human centipede :s ...



That's something I need to see then.


----------



## brutalwizard (Apr 8, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> idk, after watching bits and pieces of 'a serbian film' nothing really seems as shocking and insane anymore. not even human centipede :s ...




yeah i just watched the human centipede 2 on netflix, and like you said not nearly as shocking as a Serbian film. 

the human centipede 2 was pretty lackluster and boring.


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 8, 2012)

makeitreign said:


> That's something I need to see then.



in that case...you've been warned. i only saw bits and pieces, and had to read the rest. my friends watched the entire movie, and they had to pause it several times just to catch their breath.

really well made film. and its point of the story is an interesting metaphor if you fish it out and look past its grotesque stuff 



but, that is us going off topics. 

human centipede, it made a second film, its on netflix, yada yada


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Apr 8, 2012)

I watched the full-sequence. I friggin' loved it. I love all the '70's & '80's exploration films. So this was a good addition to the collection.


----------



## Mexi (Apr 8, 2012)

yeah "a serbian film" is way more fucked up than this, but "a serbian film" shouldn't have been made in the first place. once the intial shock of the human centipede is gone, it's really quite tame and just ridiculous more than anything.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 8, 2012)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> They had to cut 32 parts from the movie just to make it legal xD



Not in America!


----------



## The Uncreator (Apr 8, 2012)

Nobody should watch " A Serbian Film " - I understand the macabre, gore, violence, and the fascination with it. But " A Serbian Film " doesnt seem to have a point other than to make rape/ snuff pornography. The violence will not disturb you, its not even close to being the goriest.

But, if you want to watch a bound woman give birth, then watch the newborn infant raped, then go ahead, have fun. If you're upset that I ruined that for you, I hope you have some thought along the lines of "Man I dont want to see that, fake or not"


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 8, 2012)

/\ well, this is going off topic, but the point of the film is a metaphore talking about the way the serbian government treats its people where they have no choice what so ever, to the point where they are reduced to do stuff like this. 

at the same time, look around, and you'll see a lot of serbian people saying that the movie didn't really depict much that is out of the ordinary. obviously some of it is fiction, but often enough those things are taking place quiet often. 


ANYWAYS, back to the topic, human centipede!


----------



## Marko (Apr 8, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> /\ well, this is going off topic, but the point of the film is a metaphore talking about the way the serbian government treats its people where they have no choice what so ever, to the point where they are reduced to do stuff like this.
> 
> at the same time, look around, and you'll see a lot of serbian people saying that the movie didn't really depict much that is out of the ordinary. obviously some of it is fiction, but often enough those things are taking place quiet often.



I used to think my English was OK, but what I understood you were trying to say here is just so unbelievable that I'm not so sure anymore


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Apr 8, 2012)

I plan on watching it some time today or tomorrow but the first one actually gave me nightmares, not sure why but I skimmed through the second one and thought wooow.


----------



## 7Mic7 (Apr 8, 2012)

I loved that movie haha.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Apr 8, 2012)

If you really want to see how much your psyche can handle; watch A Serbian Film.

Me and my old roommate used to have 'Fucked up movie night' once or twice a week, and we stopped after A Serbian Film. 

Two battle tested combat vets who have seen the absolute worst in people quit watching anything but Futurama and American Dad for a month because of that fucking movie. 

You've been warned.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Apr 9, 2012)

...Serbian Film?


----------



## lurgar (Apr 9, 2012)

Haven't seen A Serbian Film or Human Centipede 2 but I kinda put it all in the same category as the people who thought it was so hilarious to come up with the pain series of pictures many years ago. It seems like the thrill of it all seems to be seeing other people's reactions or maybe trying to build up tolerance to see exactly how numb you can become.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 9, 2012)

Who the fuck makes these movies? And worse, why are they trying to use excusses such as "its a metaphor, only smart people will get it". No it fuckin' ain't, you just wanted to make a violent and fucked up movie to satisfy your misanthropic desiries. From what people have said about "a serbian film" that may actually be right, but "Human centipede" is just an excuse to fill peoples' heads with even more shit. /rant


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Apr 9, 2012)

I love violent/scary/whatever stuff but there are things I don't need to see.
Human Centipede and A Serbia Film belong to that category.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 9, 2012)

I read the plot to Serbia Film and the scene by scene thing on wikipedia.


No I will not degrade myself to watching something so awful


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Apr 9, 2012)

Since this keeps going off topic to a serbian film has any one heard of the pain olympics and if so is it fake? I've never watched it becasue even if it is fake I don't want to see a guy chop his penis off.


----------



## fps (Apr 9, 2012)

ha everyone here reactionary as Mary Whitehouse. A Serbian Film is numbingly horrible, but to say it shouldn't exist is dumb.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Apr 9, 2012)

Am I the only one who thought both of the movies were pretty much semi-gorey fetish films? I didn't find much disturbing about them past the fact that they were so slow to watch.


----------



## Winspear (Apr 9, 2012)

+1 to Serbian Film comments. That was actually one of the first fucked up films I saw, so nothing else really bothers me now. It's awful!

An amazing film though. Very very well made and good plot. (I can't help thinking that I sound like a psycho every time I say that to somebody).


----------



## Mexi (Apr 9, 2012)

fps said:


> ha everyone here reactionary as Mary Whitehouse. A Serbian Film is numbingly horrible, but to say it shouldn't exist is dumb.



yeah cause having newborn babies being raped is a perfect example of film making at its finest. if a piece of "art" doesn't speak to anything greater than gore/torture porn, it's not worth the film it's made on. movies that are just meant to shock but don't say anything worthwhile are whats wrong with film making these days, and these "horror" movies are indicative of that (hell, even the first two Saw films had some semblance of a reasonable plot). at least horror movies of yesteryear oftentimes had greater underlying meaning and social commentaries (and good writing!)


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 9, 2012)

Cannibal Corpse songs have more of a plot than these movies THAT AREN'T ANYWHERE NEAR MEDICALLY ACCURATE, DESPITE SAYING SO!


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 9, 2012)

Dan_Vacant said:


> Since this keeps going off topic to a serbian film has any one heard of the pain olympics and if so is it fake? I've never watched it becasue even if it is fake I don't want to see a guy chop his penis off.



pain Olympics is and isn't fake. what i mean by that is, the actual video of 3 guys with cheese graters, hammers, saws, knives, etc that are ruining their genitals is fake. even the creator of that movement admitted to it.

however, it is real in the sense that people actually do stuff like amputation, subincision (penis), saline inflation and others.





Mexi said:


> yeah cause having newborn babies being raped is a perfect example of film making at its finest. if a piece of "art" doesn't speak to anything greater than gore/torture porn, it's not worth the film it's made on. movies that are just meant to shock but don't say anything worthwhile are whats wrong with film making these days, and these "horror" movies are indicative of that (hell, even the first two Saw films had some semblance of a reasonable plot). at least horror movies of yesteryear oftentimes had greater underlying meaning and social commentaries (and good writing!)



also, if you took art in highschool, or university, first thing you would have learned was that art is made to provoke peoples thoughts. its only function is not meant to satisfy people and put a smile on their face. other meanings of art are to challenge and raise emotions and feelings in them that are different. the whole idea behind art is to find meaning in even the most grotesque of objects. and horrifying images have existed for thousands of years before a serbian film was made. medieval paintings is a good example, and even before that, greek plays/tragedies. even in recent times, a show like 'six feet under' is talking about death. but before it, death was a taboo that people just avoided talking about. the show has babies dying, and the actors were arguing with the director saying 'dont kill babies on tv! no one does that!' to which the director said 'why not? they die all the time in real life. yes, its horrifying, but its honest and real'. as such, before its time, it wasn't considered art, after its time, it was art. 

no, i'm not defending a serbian film. but i am still considering it as art, and to consider it as anything else is rather silly as there is no real meaning of 'art'. and those who say 'art is beauty' have no real idea of what art is all about as they are defining it very narrowly.

at the same time, if you know anything about art from an educational level, then you'd understand when artists say that the biggest insult to them is when someone walks by their art without a pause. its basically saying that that piece did nothing for them, thus they walked by it, ignoring it completely 




but once again, this is WAY off topic! human centipede. what did you guys think of its acting? what would you have changed? what did you like and dislike about it (other than the obvious)


----------



## Augminished (Apr 9, 2012)

The guy who wrote "A Serbian Film" needs a Shrink.

Edit: Just read the Wikipedia plot for Human Centipede 2. He needs a shrink too


----------



## Mexi (Apr 10, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> also, if you took art in highschool, or university, first thing you would have learned was that art is made to provoke peoples thoughts. its only function is not meant to satisfy people and put a smile on their face. other meanings of art are to challenge and raise emotions and feelings in them that are different. the whole idea behind art is to find meaning in even the most grotesque of objects. and horrifying images have existed for thousands of years before a serbian film was made. medieval paintings is a good example, and even before that, greek plays/tragedies. even in recent times, a show like 'six feet under' is talking about death. but before it, death was a taboo that people just avoided talking about. the show has babies dying, and the actors were arguing with the director saying 'dont kill babies on tv! no one does that!' to which the director said 'why not? they die all the time in real life. yes, its horrifying, but its honest and real'. as such, before its time, it wasn't considered art, after its time, it was art.
> 
> no, i'm not defending a serbian film. but i am still considering it as art, and to consider it as anything else is rather silly as there is no real meaning of 'art'. and those who say 'art is beauty' have no real idea of what art is all about as they are defining it very narrowly.



My gripe isn't even with the grotesque nature of it really, what gets me is that it is done merely to shock. there have been lots of fucked up shit that have been in movies/paintings for god knows how long because until then, there was no basis for comparison in the art world. I like how you bring up "Six Feet Under" because that show has done a phenomenal job of tackling taboo subjects with *good writing*, *solid acting* and *deeper meaning* behind a lot of the moments in that show. A Serbian Film or Human Centipede 1 and 2 cannot even come close to making that kind of eloquent, social commentary (I know, apples and oranges).

if you're going to rehash an idea like the killing of a baby, do it with some purpose or that speaks to some greater truth (as all good art should do) not just shock people into talking about it. I agree with the need of art to challenge us, but they need to make us think about deeper things, not just make us think about the visceral imagery of it which in all honesty, detracts from any greater message you're trying to say because it all gets drowned out by the shock value of it.

Thought provoking art has stood the test of time because they manage to convey meaning through the years and stay relevant because they address fundamental human issues or tap into those qualities that we regard as essential to great art. good art can shock us, but it shocks us into thinking about ourselves or the world around us in ways we haven't before. *torture-porn movies hijack our emotions and make us listen because they are loud and in your face, but not because they have anything meaningful to say*. It's what separates good art from bad art really (and yes it is possible to objectively evaluate the quality of art)

/end rant (I'd like to say though that I like the "idea" of the human centipede more than how it was actually done. A refocus on character development could probably make the people seem less 1-dimensional, and a focus on the suspense and terror of the mind would be more disturbing than the raw visuals)


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Apr 10, 2012)

Mexi said:


> /end rant (I'd like to say though that I like the "idea" of the human centipede more than how it was actually done. A refocus on character development could probably make the people seem less 1-dimensional, and a focus on the suspense and terror of the mind would be more disturbing than the raw visuals)


 This is what I thought becasue it has a frankenstein like idea to it witch I think is cool but how it was done wasn't that good I just thought "holy shit that is crazy!" but if it had more suspense and story to it, it would be pretty cool.


----------



## The Uncreator (Apr 10, 2012)

Mexi said:


> My gripe isn't even with the grotesque nature of it really, what gets me is that it is done merely to shock. there have been lots of fucked up shit that have been in movies/paintings for god knows how long because until then, there was no basis for comparison in the art world. I like how you bring up "Six Feet Under" because that show has done a phenomenal job of tackling taboo subjects with *good writing*, *solid acting* and *deeper meaning* behind a lot of the moments in that show. A Serbian Film or Human Centipede 1 and 2 cannot even come close to making that kind of eloquent, social commentary (I know, apples and oranges).
> 
> if you're going to rehash an idea like the killing of a baby, do it with some purpose or that speaks to some greater truth (as all good art should do) not just shock people into talking about it. I agree with the need of art to challenge us, but they need to make us think about deeper things, not just make us think about the visceral imagery of it which in all honesty, detracts from any greater message you're trying to say because it all gets drowned out by the shock value of it.
> 
> ...



Highlight
CTLR + C
CTLR + V

(Insert here)


----------



## Malkav (Apr 11, 2012)

I found neither particularly shocking, my friends and I were in tears laughing at pretty much 99% of Serbian Movie, Human Centipede 1 & 2 we thought were incredibly stupid and not worth watching or recommending...

Honestly it just seems like it's the outcome of giving an attention seeking 16 year old an opportunity to write the ultimate piss off your parents movie...I know lots of people thought it was "disturbing" but I found the acting to be fairly average and the effects entirely unbelievable, it all adds up to a fairly unconvincing plot really. To be fair though I've never seen a movie I considered "disturbing" so either I'm just too messed up for my own good or I just have a very stable grasp of reality...


----------



## decypher (Apr 11, 2012)

I enjoyed Human Centipede 2, it was a nice trashy movie while part 1 was total garbage that promised far more than it finally delivered. The black and white first seemed like a wannabe "artsy touch" (Eraserhead & co. ...), but in the end it worked out well (plus the last 20 or 30 minutes in color might had been a bit too much red/brown)..

A Serbian Film was ok, I didn't like the overacting of the main guy and the sleaze throughout that just destroyed any "serious tone" that the movie tried to convey - according to the director and writer. I read serveral interviews with them and to be honest, I think they are talking a lot of BS about governments, fascism, political correctness and the current movie scene just to justify and sell their movie. Maybe I've just seen too many extreme movies to be touched by them anymore, but it just appeared like another "one of those"-movies, just with a shift in characters and settings.
But anyway, A Serbian Film definitely delivers, if you finally want to see a ***** **** a **** off the **** during ***** ******, and that with lots of ****** and some ******.


----------



## ilyti (Apr 20, 2012)

Mexi said:


> I agree with the need of art to challenge us, but they need to make us think about deeper things, not just make us think about the visceral imagery of it which in all honesty, detracts from any greater message you're trying to say because it all gets drowned out by the shock value of it.
> 
> Thought provoking art has stood the test of time because they manage to convey meaning through the years and stay relevant because they address fundamental human issues or tap into those qualities that we regard as essential to great art.



This is why classic films that deal with psychological terror are always going to be better than anything made later, that was very graphic. Things that are left OFF the screen carry more weight. 

The scene in Psycho where she's getting stabbed in the shower isn't graphic and there is no nudity. And it's absolutely terrifying. There's another movie I absolutely love, called The Snake Pit (from 1948), and it's about a woman in an insane asylum, trying to deal with everything going on around her. Rope (also from 1948) is really good because it explores themes of perceived intellectual superiority, and that making it OK to murder anyone you feel is inferior. But you don't actually see the guy get murdered in the movie, because the camera moves away. But the dead body is in the room the whole movie, while the murderer hosts a party to bask in his "victory". Dr. Jekyll and Mr Hyde (starring Spencer Tracy) is amazingly well-acted and directed, and you get a genuine sense of fear even though you never see the Mr. Hyde character do anything particularly evil. Rear Window (1954) is awesome because you never see anything either. You only see Jimmy Stewart spying on his neighbour, and he's trying to prove the neighbour killed his wife. 

Anyway.... I guess all that is unrelated, but the point is, you can explore disturbing things about human nature without being even remotely graphic about it. But for those people who are used to blood and gore, watching fucked up shit for the sole purpose of numbing themselves to it... I doubt they can appreciate a "light touch" cinematically.


----------

